

Wordpress's blog support PubSubHubbub - julien
http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2010/03/03/rub-a-dub-dub-in-the-pubsubhubbub/

======
zackham
This is great news. Further adoption of web sockets and PuSH (a little less
ridiculous than PubSubHubBub) is good for developers and users alike. More
interesting web experiences for users, and more business and hobby
opportunities for developers and entrepreneurs.

------
bslatkin
Yay!

